# Dubia roach question!



## Phill Robinson (May 15, 2012)

I have around 100 adults which arrived before and just by looking at them iv'e seen maybe around 5 fully matured males with wings.. I also have 50 mediums and around 80 mediums.. 

Im going to have to wait to get the colony up to atleast 600 adults because im going to be feeding the colony to my 8 month bosc monitor, adult beardie and also my sisters beardie which thinking about it, 600 adults would do just about as a constant supply and keeping a balance in the colony..

My question is because how long will it take to get to 600 adults? I know it should take a few months but i want others opinions in the matter because i need them to hurry up because at the moment im spending £12 a week just on bugs for my bosc and beardie which is very expensive just for bugs for someone like me whos only 17 going on to 18 and still in full time education at college...

Thanks to everyone who replies in advance!


----------



## DanYeomans (Jun 9, 2011)

Phill Robinson said:


> I have around 100 adults which arrived before and just by looking at them iv'e seen maybe around 5 fully matured males with wings.. I also have 50 mediums and around 80 mediums..
> 
> Im going to have to wait to get the colony up to atleast 600 adults because im going to be feeding the colony to my 8 month bosc monitor, adult beardie and also my sisters beardie which thinking about it, 600 adults would do just about as a constant supply and keeping a balance in the colony..
> 
> ...


your colony will take at least 6 months to establish itself so personally i wouldn't start feeding off to around 8 months. I'm breeding cockroaches for exactly the same reason as you and i'm 2 months into it, but you purchased these reptiles so you took on the financial cost of there food, crickets are probably the cheapest live food you can buy so your just going to have to stick with them until your colony becomes well established. but a tip on saving money it, 1. make your own roach chow ( i just made mine for the first time and it cost me £4.50 and its filled up a whole celebrations tin and i still have plenty left to make some more) 2. freecycle, sign up to free cycle, i asked for egg crates on there and i got loads of free egg crates of people which saved me a bit of money  3. make sure own bug gel (if you dont already) buy the crystals off ebay and mix up at home 
hope this helps a little


----------



## Phill Robinson (May 15, 2012)

DanYeomans said:


> your colony will take at least 6 months to establish itself so personally i wouldn't start feeding off to around 8 months. I'm breeding cockroaches for exactly the same reason as you and i'm 2 months into it, but you purchased these reptiles so you took on the financial cost of there food, crickets are probably the cheapest live food you can buy so your just going to have to stick with them until your colony becomes well established. but a tip on saving money it, 1. make your own roach chow ( i just made mine for the first time and it cost me £4.50 and its filled up a whole celebrations tin and i still have plenty left to make some more) 2. freecycle, sign up to free cycle, i asked for egg crates on there and i got loads of free egg crates of people which saved me a bit of money  3. make sure own bug gel (if you dont already) buy the crystals off ebay and mix up at home
> hope this helps a little


Theres a cafe next to ny college and im starting to collect stacks of big egf crates each friday.. how do you make the chow? Is it cat food and oats? Also i still need to get the crystals but i am so i have it all sorted what you nebtioned its just im very impatient..


----------



## DanYeomans (Jun 9, 2011)

Phill Robinson said:


> Theres a cafe next to ny college and im starting to collect stacks of big egf crates each friday.. how do you make the chow? Is it cat food and oats? Also i still need to get the crystals but i am so i have it all sorted what you nebtioned its just im very impatient..


i mix, dry dog food, bran flakes, oats, powder milk, fish food flakes and a little vitamin dust. You need to be patient with roaches it will be worth it!!


----------



## zzxxy (Aug 28, 2011)

if you are going to feed the roaches fruit and veg on a regular basis, You won't need water gel / crystals. I've got 2 colonies going with around 200 adults in each and never use the water gel. Apples and lettuce are really high in moisture. Oranges are also good to get the colony going but stop feeding oranges and leave it a few weeks before you feed to anything to get the citric acid out of their system if you do it that way. For 600 adults. You are going to need at least 2 big containers as it won't just be 600 adults in there. You'd probably have around 5000 - 10000 roaches of various ages at that point. 

Daz


----------



## jarich (Mar 23, 2012)

I take it that you feed those two bearded dragons a good mix of healthy fresh veg each day? Use that same veg for your roaches. As a matter of fact, if you are trying to save money, just take the veg left over from your dragon tanks each day and put that in with the roaches.


----------



## jb1962 (Sep 21, 2009)

Phill Robinson said:


> I have around 100 adults which arrived before and just by looking at them iv'e seen maybe around 5 fully matured males with wings.. I also have 50 mediums and around 80 mediums..
> 
> Im going to have to wait to get the colony up to atleast 600 adults because im going to be feeding the colony to my 8 month bosc monitor, adult beardie and also my sisters beardie which thinking about it, 600 adults would do just about as a constant supply and keeping a balance in the colony..
> 
> ...


Over three month's your have over 1000.. But bosc eat a lot so just keep your dubia well fed and warm..


----------

